# CHORRILLOS : Paseo de agua dulce ** NOCTURNAS**



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

*Estimados compatriotas, aqui les comparto algunas fotografias del complejo turistico de agua dulce en el distrito Limeño de Chorrillos, espero que sea de su agrado...DIOS me los Bendiga ....EL PERU AVANZA !!!*





















*Panoramicas desde el malecon de la Av. Huaylas* 
































*Por el momento ...*:cheers:


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

gracias por las fotos...Chorrillos tb tiene partes muy bonitas.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ou! Interesante lugar.. nunca he ido por ahí xD Quizá de día y no me he dado cuenta jeee! Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Arfurin, ¡este thread promete mucho! Las panorámicas están...¡wow! Muy lindas las tomas, felicidades y saludos.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

sijot said:


> gracias por las fotos...Chorrillos tb tiene partes muy bonitas.


*La verdad que Chorrillos en estos 5 ultimos años a tenido un crecimiento y desarrollo urbanistico espectacualar, la mayoria de las avenidas lucen totalmente renovadas al igual que sus parques con ese toque Bohemio muy particular, el cambio se hace notar desde la entrada por Barranco, realmente la municipalidad esta haciendo buenas obras como en la mayoria de distritos en Lima y en todo el Perù *


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

ah vdd!! El alcalde que tienen es bueno creo no? Cómo se llama?


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> ah vdd!! El alcalde que tienen es bueno creo no? Cómo se llama?


*Augusto Miyashiro, va por su 3er periodo y parece que sera vitalicio el chinito...le a puesto mas luces decorativas en las av Principales a Chorrillos que facil le hacen competencia a nuestros querido aeropuerto ...y en piletas UFFFFFFFFFFFFF...con razon no hay agua en Lima peeeee *:lol:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Un familiar mío vive en Chorrillos, y de hecho estuve hospedada en su casa hace dos años. He podido confirmar las varias mejoras que le ha hecho al distrito.  Todavía queda bastante por hacer, pero va bien. Pero sería mejor que vaya entrenando a otro alcalde, para que no comience a hablar la gente...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaron mucho las panoramicas, las fuentes que lindo, tampoco lo conozco uno más a la lista de visita


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

arfurin said:


> *Augusto Miyashiro, va por su 3er periodo y parece que sera vitalicio el chinito...le a puesto mas luces decorativas en las av Principales a Chorrillos que facil le hacen competencia a nuestros querido aeropuerto ...y en piletas UFFFFFFFFFFFFF...con razon no hay agua en Lima peeeee *:lol:


Ah! Gracias por el dato! 

3er periodo? Wow..! Algo bueno debe estar haciendo


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

lindas las fotos de Chorrillos de noche, ya pusieron la cruz!!!!:banana::cheers:


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

me gusto el arbol de navidad!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lucu, ¡a tomarle la foto diurna a la cruz!!!!! 



Lucuma said:


> lindas las fotos de Chorrillos de noche, ya pusieron la cruz!!!!:banana::cheers:


Viendo de nuevo la placa con el nombre del alcalde, arfurin, me di cuenta de varias coincidencias: mi papá era ingeniero, se llamaba Augusto, y su apellido (o sea el mío) empieza con M y termina con O. Y las dos familias provienen de las islas de Okinawa en Japón. Wow...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Lucu, ¡a tomarle la foto diurna a la cruz!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Viendo de nuevo la placa con el nombre del alcalde, arfurin, me di cuenta de varias coincidencias: mi papá era ingeniero, se llamaba Augusto, y su apellido (o sea el mío) empieza con M y termina con O. Y las dos familias provienen de las islas de Okinawa en Japón. Wow...



Canelita, la cruz está linda!!! se hacía extrañar!!!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

si no me equivoco la Cruz la volvieron a encender el dia de nochebuena  al menos io recien lo note ese dia!

Gracias arfurin x las fotos!!!.. me gusta pasear x ahi .. aunque hace tiempo q no voy (dsd CasaCor) .. debo volver x ahi jiji


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

En general el complejo me gusta. Lo unico que no me gusta es esa escultura recontra huachafa...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos, gracias por compartirlas.



kaMetZa said:


> ah vdd!! El alcalde que tienen es bueno creo no? Cómo se llama?


Es un baboso Miyashiro, se computa el emperador de Chorrillos y tiene cero visión para todo. Lo único bueno es que las pistas están bien mantenidas pero llena todo de rompemuelles y rejitas. No ha sembrado árboles y construye puro elefante blanco como la casa de la mujer que es la construcción más huachafa de todo Lima. Mi abuelo le vendió el terreno a Tottus de Chorrillos y me dijo que el broer era un corrupto que quería sacar plata dle negocio. Además llena todo el distrito de cárteles con comunicados que lo favorecen a él. Lo único bueno es que ha hecho pistas por las barriadas, pero no ha hecho nada para detener la expansión de estas. Ahora con la construcción del metrpolitano Chorrillos es un caos (el tráfico). En verdad ya es hora que el chinito se vaya y deje el puesto a alguien más competente. Lo único que me da miedo es que el nuevo sea peor que este.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Ya estaba esperando que comentes =P

Al parecer tiene sus 'cosas' este alcalde..!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

yo tambien ya me desilusione de miyashiro estaba en una onda , pero al frente de mi acsa estan acienod uan obra inecesaria y para remate eliminan arboles sin razon aparente


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy lindas las fotos. Gracias que me has hecho conocer la avenida Huaylas, ya que la señora que viene a trabajar a mi casa es de Chorrillos y me hablaba de esta avenida. Ya hay nueva Cruz en el Morro? con el terremoto desinstalaron la anterior.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Lucuma said:


> buenas fotos arfurin, me encanta Chorrillos!!


Muchas gracias y gusto de saber nuevamente de ti Sthefanie.

Dios te bendiga :lol:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Pintorescas muchas cosas .
El puente si me parece muy interesante, me gusta.


----------

